
Ask HN: Not getting Jobs, Should I switch Technology? - codesternews
I am very good developer in my technology. For Past 2 months I am trying to switch the Jobs but I am not getting enough Calls from recuiters. The market of my current technology seems to stagnant.<p>Most of my company friends working in frontend are able to switch in good companies and easily. Should I start learning frontend my own. I have no production experience in the frontend. But I know some of JS and react.<p>Should I start looking job in my current technology or start leaning frontend technologies? I am very depressed for the same reason. Please give some advice<p>Thanks
======
itamarst
Your technical skills are not your only skills. You have problems solving
skills, learning skills, and so on. You don't have to necessarily know a
technology to get a job using it, you just need to convince the company that
you can pick it up quickly.

If you build a 1-week frontend project and say "I know React!" that's
unconvincing. If you say "I can learn new tech quickly, here's a thing I built
after having just learned React, and at my last job I did X quickly with Y"...
that's more convincing.

More here: [https://codewithoutrules.com/2017/07/16/which-programming-
sk...](https://codewithoutrules.com/2017/07/16/which-programming-skills-are-
in-demand/)

~~~
codesternews
Thanks a lot for the suggestion. It is very easy to say companies just need
problem-solving and should not look for technologies. It might be right for
freshers.

But current in situation and interviews are totally different.

1) After some experience companies expectation changes and they want you to be
proficient in the requirement they have else they hire some other guy who
might have experience in that area.

2) After some experience, it gets hard to find jobs. I am getting good salary
in my current job but do not know how switch the job as my company is very
unstable and might get bankrupt in few months.

I might be wrong but its my opinion. I do not know how to get out of this trap
and switch technologies. Any help would be appreciated.

~~~
itamarst
I just got a job with a technology stack I knew very little of (scientific
computing and image processing). It's definitely possible.

I'm not saying companies don't want people to know specific technologies, nor
am I saying you shouldn't learn them. Just that most programmers undervalue a
whole bunch of skills that companies actually do need... and if you present
yourself right the company will say "oh huh that sounds useful" even if they
didn't think about in the first place.

Good template: "I identified problem X, solved it with technology Z, and saved
the company Y money/year". Demonstrates not just doing what you're told, but a
specific skill (identifying problems) and resulting consequences.

Another good template: "I identified problem X, investigated, chose technology
X, with result Y." Demonstrates you're a quick learner, identify problems, not
limited to current tech stack.

------
wheresvic3
I would definitely recommend that you give new technologies a try but not for
sole reason of getting a job. Build something that you might find useful and
do it for the pleasure of learning.

You can share your experience through a blog and who knows it might even end
up on the first page HN.

Also don't forget to get some exercise to get your spirits up!

